# Adam Sandler says it best



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

[Love]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SDlHzSz7FQ

[/Love]


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Something you need to tell us, KaeJS?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Not particularly.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I love Sandler too - all his movies.

That video led me to this song...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_-QGNUYL5g


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Ah, good ol' Rage.

Gotta love that band.


----------

